# My new baby!!!



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HI y'all !! I wanted to show you my new baby Coca !!! I don't exactly her age but they told me that she (or at least I'm hoping is a she) is around 4 weeks.
At the breeder's cage "her" brothers were picking on her, but she is doing great now and new feathers are coming up!

















Here she is with Korbin

























And here is the handsome and Smartest Korbin !!!!
as you can see he's my favorite!:blush:


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

She is very cute, although I hope all her feathers come back in.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Aww the poor baby. 
I hope there's no permanent damage, but either way, she's very cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She reminds me of Shiro. 

She's still beautiful with or without feathers, the other little one is adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is cute  Is she weaned already?


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes she is weaned already. She is eating millets, seeds and already loves broccoli!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You know you love her little chicken neck.  I think she is still beautiful!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...and Welcome

I see you are in Miami, I'm just north of you in Ft. Lauderdale.

The baby looks older than 4 weeks...more like 8-12 weeks.

I'm not sure that another chick will do that to another. What I have seen is with our rainey seasons chicks like this with poor feathering in the nest, and it was/has been a result of giardia. You might consider having a vet check-up.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

srtiels said:


> I'm not sure that another chick will do that to another. What I have seen is with our rainey seasons chicks like this with poor feathering in the nest, and it was/has been a result of giardia. You might consider having a vet check-up.


My Chikee was actually plucked by other chicks. I felt bad for him, which is why I got him. You wouldn't believe the transformation he made! Although he was no where as severe as your chick, as you can see his feathers were all torn and ratty from all the birds picking on him. His feathers grew back quickly and fully. 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=8453
A vet check up is _always_ a good idea though.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No, given the location, and looking at the damage this is something that started in the nest. The chick would have done the plucking itself.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

srtiels said:


> No, given the location, and looking at the damage this is something that started in the nest. The chick would have done the plucking itself.


I'm not sure if this was in response to what I said but if it was, I wasn't disagreeing with you in any way. I was giving my story about my bird. I'm not sure if you read what I said wrong. My bird was sadly plucked by many of its young cage mates. I was just saying how it is possible not stating that is what has happened. Sorry if I am incorrect about the reasoning of your response. 

herno1, some other symptoms can look out for are:
"* Owners may observe that their pet birds spend a good part of the day scratching themselves, as if they had fleas - most often the most affected areas are the flank and legs. They may pull out feathers and scream as if in pain.
* They may exhibit what is known as "pica", which appears as if they are licking non-food items, like toys, perches, etc.
* Acute chronic or recurrent diarrhea (a bad odor and lots of mucus may occur with the diarrhea
* Other possible symptoms: depression, lethargy, anorexia and weight loss, and even death, if untreated. The parasite is believed to interfere with absorption of nutrients and fat metabolism."

Plucking usually occurs in these areas:
# the chest, underside of the wings
# insides of the thighs, shoulders and sometimes the lower back region.

These are some of the symptoms of giardia that srtiels has mentioned. Be on a close look out! Birds are good at hiding symptoms so don't wait until all are visible. That point may be too far.

You can try to get a fecal test done to test for such parasites.  Multiple may need to be done since they aren't always easily detectable. 
Since this bird is new and doesn't look to have been quarantined a full vet check should be done to help determine if it is carrying any illnesses that may be passed onto your other lovely bird.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Cheryl, Thanks for posting the above info. Sorry to confuse you and I was posting in regads to the WF lutino. In looking at the location in the upper right corner it shows the poster was in Miami. I'm not far from there and given the time of year and our type of climate giardia is prevalent, and in the past when I had parents with giardia their chicks look just like this one when fledgling age, and they had plucked themselves due to the itch resulting from a malabsorption problem of a vitamin fortified diet.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

aww the poor little gaffer she is so sweet


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HELLO!!! And thanks for all the replies and information, but as you can see, Coca's feathers are coming back!!! she is doing very good !!!!!


----------

